# E. tricolor "Moraspungo"



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I was moving some tricolor into a new tank this evening and had the camera at-hand.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Now that is a nice looking tricolor. ABG line?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome. I'm a sucker for epips... I love the bronze color of the legs on this guy.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Now that is a nice looking tricolor. ABG line?


Yes it is...a female that will hopefully result in some offspring with all the presumed males I have.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats the nicest tricolor I have ever seen. I was never a fan of them until now...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Yes it is...a female that will hopefully result in some offspring with all the presumed males I have.


Ah, from Mike at AFD, nice! I just moved my 3.1 into new digs. I got egg eating last two clutches so hopefully this will help.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Ron, 

that is one heck of a tricolor. Gorgeous.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Never new E. Tricolor could be *that* beautiful!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

very nice, i gotta start working with epipidobates.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Tricolors are so underrated! Beautiful frogs!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I also got a 1.1 and a 2.1 group. There are several froglets in the 1.1 tank, so I will have some available soon if Ron was able to convert any of you...


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> I also got a 1.1 and a 2.1 group. There are several froglets in the 1.1 tank, so I will have some available soon if Ron was able to convert any of you...


Jeremy,

Consider me a convert. Let me know when they are available.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I will probably take some to hamburg. I need to catch some for George.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> I will probably take some to hamburg. I need to catch some for George.


Cool. I'll see you there.


----------

